# Toasted Pale Malt/grain



## GMK (17/10/05)

OK - so far i have been unable to find the following grain for sale in my local HBS.

Can anyone help me....
I think it is available somewhere up in Qld...but dont know.

I have a recipe for a beer my Dad likes taht calls for:

Toasted Pale Malt: 25oL 1.038G 
Imparts nutty flavour and aroma. Use in IPAs and Scottish ales.

But cant find it...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/10/05)

GMK.

Just buy some Amber Malt (pref British). Either that or toss some Pale Malt in the oven on some foil at 180c and toast for about 20 mins. or until a very nice smell wafts out the oven. 

Break open a couple of kernels should just be an offish-white colour.

Warren -


----------



## roach (17/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> GMK.
> 
> Just buy some Amber Malt (pref British). Either that or toss some Pale Malt in the oven on some foil at 180c and toast for about 20 mins. or until a very nice smell wafts out the oven.
> 
> ...


TF Amber is certainly very toasty and a little bit goes a long way. I wouldn't go more than 250g of TF Amber in a 23 litre batch to get a toasty flavour. The difference between TF Amber and JW Amber is huge.


----------



## SteveSA (17/10/05)

roach said:


> The difference between TF Amber and JW Amber is huge.
> [post="83411"][/post]​


Couldn't agree more. I'm certainly not against Aussie malts or pro English or any of that rubbish but I've found the TF Amber to be much more flavoursome than Joe White's.

Steve


----------



## Murray (17/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> toss some Pale Malt in the oven on some foil at 180c and toast for about 20 mins. or until a very nice smell wafts out the oven.
> 
> Break open a couple of kernels should just be an offish-white colour.
> 
> ...



I'm with this. Used to do it all the time at our old house, but the oven where I am now is rubbish, can't get even temperature distribution.


----------

